# Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai



## Iaido

Hallo.Bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich gerne mit anderen über Angeltechniken bzw. Köder und Gerät austauschen.
Fische in Kroatien in der nähe von Vodice auf Thun und Konsorten.

Mich würde interessieren mit was für Köder und Techniken gleichgesinnte fischen?
Hat jemand von euch dort schon mal nen Schwertfisch auf die Flossen gelegt?;+

Freue mich auf gute Tipps bzw. auf die fachlichen Gespräche und Erfahrungsberichte.|bla:


----------



## blackmarlin.au

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

hi aus down under

auf was für haie hast du es den abgesehen, und willst du sie entnehmen oder werden die wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Hallo

Also in erster Linie will ich auf Blau- und Fuchshai vor Kroatien angeln. Hab dort schon mal beim Driftangeln einen kleinen Blauhai gefangen aber es war halt nur Beifang.

Ich werde den Hai natürlich releasen weil ich damit sowieso nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## blackmarlin.au

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

hi
also was du machen kannst und sicher auch erfolg bringen wird, ist besorge dir einen alten kartoffel oder zwiebelsack.
dann stopft du ihn voll mit fischresten,(umso öliger umso besser) und hängst aus dem boot ins wasser , du wirst sehen wird nicht lange dauern bis du die erste flosse bewundern kannst. und dann raus mit deinen ködern, ein tipp warte nicht zu lange mit dem anschlagen sonst hat er ihn zu tief und er wird sterben. noch was je nach grösse der haie , solltest du das auf keinenfall alleine machen. 
naja zu dem gerät würde ich sagen so 50 lb klasse ist schon nötig drunter würde ich es nicht versuchen.
also wir hier benutzen als köder entweder thuna köpfe oder mullets in der 1 kg klasse.
12 haihacken und 2 meter 600 lb stahlvorfach davor dann 2 meter 300lb mono , und zum guten schluss eine 100 lb braid
wobei ich sagen muss das das gerät hier was starker ausfällt weil hier auch schon mal ein guter tiger, oder hammerhead dabei sein kann der seine 3-4 meter hat.
viele grüsse aus cairns
marco


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Danke blackmarlin.au für deine tollen Tipps. Verwendest du zusätzlich zu den "Rubby Dubby" Sack auch Schweineblut oder dergleichen? Hab davon auch schon viel gutes gehört.

Nun ich Fisch (da ich ja hauptsächlich auf Thuna geh) mit einer 1,3mm starken Nylonschnur, hoffe das diese auch hält?. Aber Haie fängt man ja nachts besser oder? Dann müsste ich die Angeln abends halt mit nem Stahlvorfach versehen.


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Hallo ich hab zwar schon in der Adria geangelt, aber nur vom Ufer aus. Dafür hab ich Erfahrungen auf Blueshark in Irland. Da haben wir die Rubby Dubby aus Markele geschnitten und mit Sägemehl und Fischöl getuned. Wichtig war das "Ritual", dass der Skipper mit nackten Füßen das Rubby Dubby angemischt hat. Obder die vorher und nacher geweachten hat weis ich nicht ganz genau. Gefischt haben tagsüber wir selber 20-30 lb Gerät mit 3 meter Stahlvorfach. Der Skipper war mit sehr rustikalem 50Lb Penn Senator Gerät unterwegs. Gefangen wurden mehere Blaue, die an Bord wie beschrieben mächtig ins Zeug legten, so dass 2 Mann nötig waren sie zu bändigen. Schwimmen tun die Burschen auch wieder ;-)


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Da haben wir die Rubby Dubby aus Markele geschnitten und mit Sägemehl und Fischöl getuned.



Danke für den Tipp. Mit Sägemehl binden ist eine prima Idee. Wo habt ihr das Fischöl hergehabt bzw. welches habt ihr verwendet?

Auf was hast du vom Ufer aus geangelt? Kannst du mir da auch ein paar Tipps geben weil im Internet findet man nur Montagen fürs Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee.


----------



## blackmarlin.au

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

hi
also ohne stahlvorfach, must du schon viel glück haben das der hacken genau im mund winkel sitzt und der hai nicht an die schnur kann.
ich Weiss nicht wie es bei einem tresher shark ist , da hier meistens bullsharks, tiger und bronze whaler gefangen warden und die machen auch mit 1,3mm kurzen prozess . das leichteste stahlvorfach was ich hier nutze ist 450lb drunter gehe ich hier nicht. auch die 2m  länge unterschreite ich nur ungerne  da ich hier vom jetty aus fische und es immer wieder vorkommt das der fisch mal an die fosten schwimmt. und da gibt jede mono oder geflochtene den geist auf , da alles mit scharfkantigen muscheln bewachsen ist.
zum fishöl , ich kaufe das hier für 5 dollar 500ml beim händler, und ist thuna öl . und 100% dolphin frei.
was du auch noch machen kannst ist rinderleber mit reinstopfen die ist schön tranig und gibt eine schöne ölspur.
blut von säugetieren  habe ich noch nicht probiert .was wir schon mal machen wenn wir zuvor einen guten catfisch gefangen haben so ab der 8-9 kg klasse, schneiden wir uns da die filets raus und nutzen auch sein blut um an zu locken. 
wenn du vom ufer aus angelst, gibt es ja vieleicht die möglichkeit den köder mit einem kayak raus zu bringen , das machen wir hier auch wenn das wasser nicht zu wild ist.
allerdings must du dann genug schnurreserve haben .


hier mal ein kleines beispiel was da auf dich zu kommen kann lach so ein fuchshai wird im schlimmstenfall auch bis zu 7 meter, wobei die hälfte davon sein schwanz aus macht.
na berichte mal wenn du da warst ,ich freue mich drauf und dir viel viel spass und erfolg
grüsse aus cairns
marco


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



blackmarlin.au schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hier mal ein kleines beispiel was da auf dich zu kommen kann
> marco



Na da freut sich doch das Anglerherz.... Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## blackmarlin.au

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

ja und die arme und der rücken vor allen dingen heheh. den drill spührt man noch tage lang heheh.


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Drillst du aus dem Stuhl oder Stand up? 

Ich kann nur Stand up bzw. mit einer Vorrichtung an der Bordwand weil bei mir kein Stuhl draufpasst weil zuviel Sachen im weg sind ( Gangway etc.)


----------



## arminpa65

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Hallo Iaido,

In Kroatien ist die Entnahme aller Hochseehaie strengstens verboten. 

Besonders der sehr schmackhafte Heringshai der häufig an der Tunaangel ohne Stahl hängen bleibt braucht den Schutz.

Fuchshaie sind sehr selten geworden.

Darum kann man das Stahlvorfach , Blut und sonstige speziellen Haitricks getrost  weglassen.  Durch das Stahlvorfach werden die Fische oft stark verletzt, auch die Tunas, die man ja ebenfalls nicht entnehmen darf.

Gängig sind Mono und Fc Vorfach und kleine Tunahaken .

Köder sind Sardine oder Makrele, damit werden auch die Schwertfische gefangen.

arminpa


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



arminpa65 schrieb:


> In Kroatien ist die Entnahme aller Hochseehaie strengstens verboten.
> arminpa




Ja, habe sowieso nicht vor irgendwelche Fische zu entnehmen. Werde auch weiterhin bei Mono-Schnüren bleiben weil sonst eh zuviel Material-Aufwand ist.

Hat eigentlich Schleppen in der Adria sinn?Wenn ja hab ich bloss folgendes Problem: Mein Boot macht mit der niedrigsten Fahrtstufe schon 6 Knoten fahrt und bekanntlich ist ja fürs schleppen maximal 5 Knoten von Vorteil. Aber da Big Game Fische wie Thuna und Schwertfisch sehr schnelle Schwimmer sind könnte man ja schneller schleppen oder?

Welche Schleppköder sind denn von Vorteil? habe leider keine Sideplaner oder wie die Teile heißen und auch keinen Downrigger.;+


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



Iaido schrieb:


> Ja, habe sowieso nicht vor irgendwelche Fische zu entnehmen. Werde auch weiterhin bei Mono-Schnüren bleiben weil sonst eh zuviel Material-Aufwand ist.
> 
> Hat eigentlich Schleppen in der Adria sinn?Wenn ja hab ich bloss folgendes Problem: Mein Boot macht mit der niedrigsten Fahrtstufe schon 6 Knoten fahrt und bekanntlich ist ja fürs schleppen maximal 5 Knoten von Vorteil. Aber da Big Game Fische wie Thuna und Schwertfisch sehr schnelle Schwimmer sind könnte man ja schneller schleppen oder?
> 
> Welche Schleppköder sind denn von Vorteil? habe leider keine Sideplaner oder wie die Teile heißen und auch keinen Downrigger.;+



Schleppen in der Cro.-Adria hat durchaus Sinn und mit 6kn kannst du als Lebendköder einen Hornhecht nehmen, wenn ein williger Gof oder Lica deine R(o)ute kreuzen, könnte es was werden.

Wenn du auf Tuna aus bist, genieße die Ruhe und Stille beim Drifting!

Deine Mono ist absolut ausreichend, möglicherweise sogar überdimensioniert (ausser du jagst mit der Handangel).#h


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



pasmanac schrieb:


> kannst du als Lebendköder einen Hornhecht nehmen




Wo bekommt man die den lebend her? Am Fischmarkt sind sie rar und wie man die beangelt weiß ich nicht.#q

Mit was für ner Methode fischt man auf die? Hab mal was von so ner art Watte gehört bei der er mit seine vielen Zähnen hängen bleibt?? #c

Wie lang sollte den der Schleppköder sein damit ihn ein Gof oder Lica nimmt?


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Hornis fängst mit kleinen Fischfetzen Sardine, Hernig oder Horni selber ) an der Posenmontage oder mit dem Sbirolino geschleppt. Mit Kunstködern mit Meerforellenblinker oder Tobi-Blinker mit Wollschlaufen am Drillingssprengring, damit sich die Minizähne drin verfangen.


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Ok super. Und mit der Pose vom Ufer aus oder lieber vom Boot mitten in der Bucht oder so?

Wo sind die Kerle den unterwegs?


----------



## Franky

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Auf Hornie ist Horniefetzen selbst der beste Köder... Gilt zumindest für die Ostsee, aber warum nicht auch woanders! 
Geht am besten während der knalligen Sonne mit Pose vom Boot aus.


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



Iaido schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die den lebend her? Am Fischmarkt sind sie rar und wie man die beangelt weiß ich nicht.#q
> 
> Mit was für ner Methode fischt man auf die? Hab mal was von so ner art Watte gehört bei der er mit seine vielen Zähnen hängen bleibt?? #c
> 
> Wie lang sollte den der Schleppköder sein damit ihn ein Gof oder Lica nimmt?



Ich fange die damit:

http://www.silkekrogen.dk/uk-d/silkekrogen-D/index.htm

In HR sind die Gelben am fängigsten, Orange ist auch ok (gelb ist besser).

Ich habe für Hornies eine leichte Teleskoprute mit einer leichten Rolle und 0,12er Mono. Am Ende der Mono einen kleinen Mehrfachwirbel mit Karabiner. In den Karabiner einfach einen der Wollfadenringe einhängen, bei leichter Fahrt ca. 50m mit den Händen abspulen, die Bremse so einstellen, dass sich die Schnur gerade noch so nicht von alleine abspult (Rolle sollte eine fein abstimmbare Bremse haben). 
Ideale Schleppgeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca. 5kn (6kn geht auch noch).
Bestes Jagdrevier: Ufernah, am besten um die vorgelagerten Inseln.

Hornie langsam drillen, Bremse nicht zu fest anziehen beim Drill!

Becken mit frischem Meerwasser bereit halten !

Ein Hornie für GOF od. Lica (&Co.) sollte idealerweise min.40cm haben, je größer, je besser !

Als Vorfach ca. 2m FC 0,60-0,80, ich mache das so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUNjwxvKU8

Um den KöFi auf etwas Tiefe zu halten brauchts ein Schleppblei, ich benutze solche: http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w237/plavironhill/olova.jpg

Um das Blei anzuhängen, musst du dir ca. 20m vor dem Vorfach auf deine Leine eine kleine Schlaufe aus geflochtener Schnur draufknoten (Stopper verwenden damit die Schlaufe nicht nach hinten rutscht!).
In die Schlaufe kommt ein "quick-release", hier eine Anleitung von mir zum selber bauen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXaitsnTXGs

An das quick-release ca. 1,5-2m Geflochtene, dann ein gr. Karabiner und da das Schleppblei dran.

Bei 6kn würden allerdings die von mir verwendeten Bleie ziemlich rabatz machen, solltest also etwas in Tropfenform nehmen (wg. Aquadynamik..), Blei ab min 500g (da kommst bei deiner min.-Geschw. von 6kn aber nicht sehr tief). Ich schleppe mit bis zu 1KG !


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Danke für die tollen Tipps. :m

Werde das im Frühjahr gleich mal testen. Wann ist dafür eigentlich die beste Zeit? Da es sich um Raubfische handelt ist es in der Morgen - und Abenddämmerung ja am idealsten oder?

Hat jemand auch Ahnung wie es am besten auf Conger oder Zahnbrasse geht? Nen Wolfsbarsch zu überlisten wär auch der Hammer.... :g


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



Iaido schrieb:


> Wann ist dafür eigentlich die beste Zeit? Da es sich um Raubfische handelt ist es in der Morgen - und Abenddämmerung ja am idealsten oder?



Gof/Lica kannst denn ganzen Tag.



Iaido schrieb:


> *Hat jemand auch Ahnung wie es am besten auf* Conger oder *Zahnbrasse* geht?


 Aber klar doch, ist einer meiner Lieblingsfische..... hier ein kleiner Auszug..:q








Allerdings wird das nichts im Trolling mit deinen 6kn/min., da brauchst ca.1kn/*max*. !#c


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Klasse Fische, Petri Heil pasmanac :m

Wo fängt man den die? Am Riff oder so? Tauche sehr viel in Kroatien aber solch große Burschen hab ich noch nie gesehn.:k 

Und die haben auch auf Horni gebissen oder hast da nen Kunstköder verwendet?

Nur geschleppt oder mit ner anderen Methode auch gefangen?


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

"Am Riff oder so" ist richtig! Hügelige Unterwasserstruktur ist das A und O, auf flachem Meeresboden gibt es diese Burschen nicht.

Dass du sie beim Tauchen nicht siehst liegt vielleicht daran, dass man in Cro. meist im Rudel taucht und somit relativ viel Radau macht: Du siehst _sie_ nicht - aber _sie_ sehen dich!

Fangmethode: Trolling (mit max. ca. 1kn)

Köder:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lebender TiFi (Lignja), Hornie geht zwar auch aber Lignja ist der Top No.1 Köder für Dentex!


....nun sind wir aber weit ab vom Big-Game-Thema.#h

Hast du denn in Cro. überhaupt schon Fische gefangen, ausser auf der geschenkten BG-Tour ??

Welches Boot hast du ?

Welches Equipment (Ruten, Rollen, Elektronik an Bord) ?


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Ich nehm mal an das du die TiFi auch selbst fängst pasmanac? :m

Ja, stimmt wir sind etwas abgekommen.

Nun,ich fahr jedes Jahr mit meinem Vater und Schwager runter und das nun seit 3 Jahren ( Vorher hab ich zweimal einen Skipper und Boot gecharter)
Wir haben uns das von denen abgschaut wie es geht und haben das mal selbst probiert und hat auch gleich auf anhieb geklappt.Sind bis jetzt auch immer fängig gewessen aber halt nie ein Monsterthun dabei gewessen.

Das Boot von meinem Vater is ne 12 Meter lange Yacht die eigentlich nicht fürs Fischen gedacht ist aber wir haben ein paar Rutenhalter angebracht und jetzt haut es hin. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist das man nur Stand-Up Drillen kann weil kein Kampfstuhl platz hat. Ist mir zwar eh lieber weil ich so mehr vom Fisch hab aber wenn mal ein echter Brocken anbeißt hat man halt schlecht Karten. (soll aber in der Adria eh eher selten der Fall sein).
Unser größter so Gefangener Fisch hatte geschätze 100 Kilo.

Nun zum Gerät:

Eine Shimano Rute mit 80lbs Wg und neer Shimano Tiagra 80w,eine Shimano 80lbs Rute mit ner Duel Rolle ( größe weiß ich jetzt nicht), ne Penn Oceanic 50 lbs mit ner Shimano Tiagra 50 und dann noch ne 50lbs Rute deren Namen ich vergessen hab mit ner Okumaspule. Letztere war die erste Spule die mein Vater kaufte und da hatten wir noch keinen Tau von gar nichts was Big Game angeht. Hab aber heuer nen ca. 40kilo schweren Thun gedrillt und die haut noch super hin.

Das mit der Technik an Bord ist so eine Sache. Der Kartenplotter,Radar und GPS haut bestens hin nur mit dem Echolot gibts Probleme. Tiefenanzeige spinnt ab 150m Wassertiefe und der Fischfinder funkt auch net so wie er soll. Bin am Überlegen ob ich für den nächsten Trip mein portables Humminbird Echolot mitnehm.


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Bis auf BG-Köder-Srdele fange ich alles selber...

12m-Yacht ist natürlich eine andere Hausnummer, ich wollte dir schon vorschlagen einen kleinen AB als Trollingmotor dranzuschrauben, hat sich aber hiermit erledigt.#d

Mit dem großen Teil ist man natürlich etwas gehandicapt, was Angelmethoden angeht, wobei auf einem 12m-Schiff oft auch ein Dinghy verfügbar ist !?? Mit den (evtl. vorhandenen) Dinghy und deinem portablen Humminbird  könntest du ja die Kanten auf Dentex absuchen, während der Rest der Crew mit BG auf dem Mutterschiff verweilt...;+

Auf meinem letzten Boot hatte ich zwar einen Kampfstuhl, habe ihn aber nie benutzt, da auch ich Körpereinsatz bevorzuge und für größere Fische resp. Verschnaufpausen eine hervorragende Alternative habe:





So ein Teil kostet hier um 1.000,-Kuna (ca. €150,-) und erfüllt vollends seinen Zweck.#6

"Tiefenanzeige spinnt ab 150m Wassertiefe" - du bist wohl um Blitvenica herum unterwegs ?

Das mit dem FF bekommst du sicher auch noch in den Griff..#h


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Ah, ok so ein ähnliches Teil zum Wippen haben wir auch. Ich muss aber dazusagen das die Wippe mir mehr aufs Kreuz geht als Stand up. Hab mir jetzt auch so nen spezial Gurt besorgt der was aussieht wie ne Windel. Der ist perfekt für Kreuzgeschädigte weil es den Druck auf den Gimble bringt und man mit den Eigengewicht arbeitet.

Ich vermute mal mit nem " Dinghy" meinst du ein Beiboot. |supergri
Ist mit an Bord und hab dazu auch nen Aussenborder.

Warum grad Blitvenica?? ;+ Spinnen dort die Geräte ?

Ich fische vorm Leuchtturm vor Zirje und in diesen Gewässern halt. Dort ist das Wasser 200m tief. Aber auch ein interessantes Riff das bis 15m unter die Wasseroberfläche aufsteigt.


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



Iaido schrieb:


> Warum grad Blitvenica?? ;+ Spinnen dort die Geräte ?
> 
> Ich fische vorm Leuchtturm vor Zirje und in diesen Gewässern halt. Dort ist das Wasser 200m tief. Aber auch ein interessantes Riff das bis 15m unter die Wasseroberfläche aufsteigt.



Blitvenica weil: Vodice + 150m Tiefe.

Meinst du diesen Leuchtturm: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ;+

..und nein, die Geräte spinnen dort nicht.


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Ja, genau diesen Leuchtturm mein ich.

Dort ist ja sowieso das Big Game Revier von Kroatien. Oder gibts andere Hot Spots auch noch?


----------



## stefanwitteborg

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Das liegt am Gebertyp vom Echolot!
Du brauchst einen 83/200 Hz Geber, dann klappt es auch mit der Tiefe!


----------



## pasmanac

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



Iaido schrieb:


> Ja, genau diesen Leuchtturm mein ich.
> 
> Dort ist ja sowieso das Big Game Revier von Kroatien. Oder gibts andere Hot Spots auch noch?



BG-Hotspot ist das ganze offene Meer entlang der _ganzen_ kroatischen Küste !
Dass "Blitvenica" (so heisst übrigens das Inselchen auf dem der Leuchtturm steht.. ) _das_ BG-Revier von Kroatien sein soll, ist nur ein Gerücht, weil sich in Jezera (Insel Murter) und Vodice einfach überproportional viele BG-Charterer angesiedelt haben und dort (Jezera) auch jedes Jahr die BG-Competition stattfindet bzw. startet.

BG kann man also überall draussen auf dem offenen Meer betreiben, von Umag bis Dubrovnik, wobei in der Kvarner Bucht (NW von Zirje aus..) weitaus häufiger Thune von 200/300+KG an die Haken gehen.
Mit eurem 12m Schiff seid ihr ja relativ ortsunabhängig, fahrt einfach mal Richtung Kvarner und checkt das Revier, zum Tanken, Flanieren etc. empfehle ich z.B. "Mali Losinj".:m


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



pasmanac schrieb:


> zum Tanken, Flanieren etc. empfehle ich z.B. "Mali Losinj".




Danke für den Tipp. |supergri Waren dort auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs. Blöd ist nur das der Kvarner ein anständiges Stück weg ist von Vodice und das es sich für einen 3 tagestrip wie wir ihn immer machen kaum auszahlt.8 Mit dem Boot rauffahren benötigt viel Zeit) Aber fahr nächstes Jahr eine Woche mit meiner Freundin runter und da wäre es schon eine Option. :g

@ stefanwitteborg, ok super, werd ich mal versuchen bzw. mit unserem Mechaniker reden


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Schleppen in der Cro.-Adria hat durchaus Sinn und mit 6kn kannst du als Lebendköder einen Hornhecht nehmen, wenn ein williger Gof oder Lica deine R(o)ute kreuzen, könnte es was werden.
> 
> Wenn du auf Tuna aus bist, genieße die Ruhe und Stille beim Drifting!
> 
> Deine Mono ist absolut ausreichend, möglicherweise sogar überdimensioniert (ausser du jagst mit der Handangel).#h




 Was ist ein  ein williger Gof oder Lica ?

G. Frank


----------



## arminpa65

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

_Gof_   ist Amberjack

_Lica_   ist Leerfish oder Palometa


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Mit welchem Gerät bzw. Welcher Schnur und Schnurstärke fischt man auf Amberjack wenn man den Fisch halt gezielt befischt? Als Köder nimmt man ja auch schnell geführte Wobbler und Pilker oder?


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Hier bei uns fängt man sie am Besten mit Livebait, Jig geht auch.

G. Frank


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Und mit welchem Tackle??


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

bevor ich mir die Finger wund schreibe, hier ein toller Einführungsbericht zum Jiggen auf AJ

www.sportfishermen.com/board/f751/gmans-intro-vertical-jigging-67557.html


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

@ Wollebre, ne bessere Erklärung kann man sich nicht wünschen. Danke 

Nebenbei ne gute Gelegenheit mal mein Englisch aufzubessern.


----------



## Iaido

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

So, nach langem hin und her hab ich mir jetzt endlich mal einen Trip zum speed jigging nach Kroatien gegönnt.
Bei Top Wetter und wenig Wellen hab wir an den Riffkanten auf Amberjack und Co. gejiggt.
Leider gingen wir an diesen Tag leer aus und tags darauf war das Wetter zu schlecht um nochmal rauszufahren.
Da ich nun auf den Geschmack gekommen bin was diese Angelmethode betrifft will ich mir selber so ne Ausrüstung anschaffen bzw. Pilker und Shads zulegen. Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Hab bei meine herkömmlichen Tackle Händler ( Askari, Stollenwerk, usw.) keine derartigen schlanken und schweren Pilker entdeckt und auch keine großen Shads ( 250g aufwärts und so um die 25-30cm lang). Auch was Rollen und Jigging Ruten betrifft haben die Händler nich wirklich viel anzubieten.
Hat hier jemand vl Adressen von Big-Game Fachhändlern bzw. Tipps für das Speed Jigging im Mittelmeer? Gerne auch Auswertige aus zb. Kroatien oder so?
Danke vorweg für die Hilfe


----------



## Speedy585

*AW: Angeltechniken auf Thun-,Schwertfisch und Hai*

Schau doch mal ins Big Game Board.
 Da findest du Infos bis zum abwinken


----------

